
Which New Career to Switch? - osvelasquez
I have been Graphic designer over 6 years and I want to switch a new tech career but I have a strong passion for illustration also.
So,<p>Product Design
UX Design
Frontend Engineer
(or introduce a different kind of design&#x27;s career about storytelling)<p>I’m right now Web Designer building on WordPress, basic knowledge of HTML and CSS.
I’m struggling with study javascript and I feel really interested to enroll in Interaction Design.<p>Any advice?
======
JSeymourATL
There's a brilliant book on this very subject by two Stanford professors-
Designing Your Life

Here's a podcast interview with the authors, to give you a flavor of what it's
about > [http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2016-10-03/using-design-
th...](http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2016-10-03/using-design-theory-to-
build-a-better-life)

Also, NY Times review > [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/fashion/design-
thinking-s...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/fashion/design-thinking-
stanford-silicon-valley.html?_r=0)

~~~
osvelasquez
Thanks so much! I will read the book, I heard excellent reviews about this
book.

